
Ask HN: What party games do you play with your friends while quarantined? - jackjackk0
I just tried a drawing game (Drawful 2) over videoconferencing and it was fun, but now I&#x27;m looking for more, any suggestion to make this quarantine more playful is appreciated!
======
thebrain
Drawful 2 is currently free on Steam so everyone should get it. It's basically
a modern Pictionary.

There are many games made by Jack Box games that all work with a similar
interface.

[https://store.steampowered.com/developer/jackboxgames](https://store.steampowered.com/developer/jackboxgames)

~~~
jackjackk0
Indeed, thanks. Do you have any recommendations on which ones are the best?
They have so many. Also, looking for Italian versions of those games, as some
of my friends would be more comfortable playing in Italian, I found out that
Quiplash is soon released in multiple languages [1], hopefully soon!

[1]
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/1111940/Quiplash_2_InterL...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/1111940/Quiplash_2_InterLASHional/)

~~~
thebrain
I always liked the original Jackbox Party Pack the most. It had the best mix
of games including the original Drawful. It seems like the only game that is
available in Italian is the game you've already found:

[https://store.steampowered.com/search/?supportedlang=italian...](https://store.steampowered.com/search/?supportedlang=italian&developer=Jackbox+Games%2C+Inc).

------
romes
While chatting on discord we play

[https://www.secrethitler.io/](https://www.secrethitler.io/) and
[https://skribbl.io/](https://skribbl.io/)

------
neuland
agar.io has a party mode / private room mode

